# Preparing and storing Aptamil formula



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi, I am struggliing with my twin girls at night time as I am having to get up and prepare bottles as I need them. This is taking 45 mins each time they want to feed and they are usually crying untill they are red in the face. I am getting roughly 3 hours sleep a night if i'm lucky and beginning to feel really low. Am I able to prepare feeds in advance and if so whats the best way to do it? The instructions on the carton say to make each feed as required and use within 2 hours but its so difficult.

Thanks for any advice
Sarah


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Sarah

Have you tried pouring the water into the bottles then when you need them adding the formula?

The other option is to buy ready to use cartons for overnight feeds.

Im not surprised you are feeling low hun. Are you able to get any sleep during the day?

Jxx


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

I've tried cat napping during the day but one of my girls are having problems sucking so is needing fed 2 hourly during the day. I'm going to see if maybe I can get family in to help over the next few days.

When I add the water to the bottles do i put them in the fridge or leave them at room temperature?

Thanks for your help.

Sarah


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Sarah

Im wondering if you would let a volunteer from homestart to come and help you? These volunteers are trained and police checked.

You can leave the bottles at room temperature or in the fridge. We ended up buying a small fridge and kettle to have upstairs so that we didnt have to keep going up and down the stairs.

Jxx


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks very much Jeanette,

I'll try preparing the bottles like that tonight. 

I didn't realise that someone could come and lend a hand at home, I think i may have to look into it. 

Thanks again
Sarah


----------

